

Key Resources to Learn Django - hv23
http://tech.yipit.com/2012/02/28/183772464/

======
condiment
One thing to note (and this may be a contentious statement) is that a modern
Django app should be created using class-based generic views, rather than the
simple function-based views that are demonstrated in all the Django beginner
tutorials and documentation linked in this article.

I've found that class-based views help to improve the organization and
structure of my applications significantly, so that for larger apps I don't
necessarily have to segment each view into a separate file in order to
maintain that organization. The primary drawback of class-based views, at
least for a beginner, is that the documentation is terse, incomplete, and
difficult to understand without a thorough foreknowledge of the underlying
architecture. I've had better luck finding solutions by digging through the
Django source code itself.

